# can can anyone help?



## kim konnoris (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi, My 21yr Old Daughter Is Looking For A Perminant Job In Egypt. She Is Ex Cabin Crew, She Is Currnently Working For Select Holidays As A Travel Consultant. She Is Also Ilex Qualified As A Legal Secretary, She Has Lot's Of Admin,and Customer Service Skills And Experiance. Can Speak A Little Arabic.


If Anyone Has A Vacancie, Or Hears Of One, Please Let Me Know Asap.

Thanks.


----------



## Nick Pendrell (Jan 13, 2008)

I might have some vacancies in future in Hurghada. Bu I can't say for sure until the business is established better.

After all, I haven't yet even arrived in Hurghada!


----------



## ricardo blue (Jun 6, 2007)

Nick Pendrell said:


> I might have some vacancies in future in Hurghada. Bu I can't say for sure until the business is established better.
> 
> After all, I haven't yet even arrived in Hurghada!


yeah thanks for that nick.....great help.....lol


----------



## kim konnoris (Jan 19, 2008)

hi nick, thanks for your reply.
i have told my daughter, and she would love to work in an office within the realestate setting. She would deffinatley be interested if any jobs came up. if you would like her to send you her cv, pm me and give me your e-mail. She would be able to come straight out if, and when a job became available, then at least i would know that she would be sorted before we move over perminantely. thanks again, kim


----------



## chrislister (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi Nick,

Are you out in Hurghada yet?

I have a place being built and moving out there in the next 2 months, is your business established yet and do you have any vacancies?

Hope to hear from you soon

Chris


----------



## Jeremy Sturgess (Mar 11, 2008)

Dear Kim

We might have some jobs going in the office at Abu Tig Marina of Ancient Sands Golf Resort a new development opening soon. Sales staff, after sales, bookkeeping, finance director . Good English and a foreign language, German or Italian would be an advantage. Send me your CV


----------



## Nick Pendrell (Jan 13, 2008)

chrislister said:


> Hi Nick,
> 
> Are you out in Hurghada yet?
> 
> ...


Hi Chris,

Yes, I have been out here for nearly a couple of months now.

Unfortunately though, we only have vacancies for people who are fluent in a European language other than English.


----------

